# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Топ-10 худших способов заработка

## Irina

*Топ-10 худших способов заработка*


Понятно, что в условиях, когда экономическая ситуация в мире крайне нестабильна, а кушать несмотря ни на что хочется, все больше людей ищут способ дополнительного источника доходов.

Причем желательно такого, чтобы сидеть дома, особо сильно не напрягаться, а получить побольше. Проблема лишь в том, что большинство из этих так называемых способов "быстрого заработка" связаны с высоким риском.

*10. Дневная игра на бирже.*

На каждого гениального финансиста, благодаря которому дневная игра на бирже кажется легкой и привлекательной, можно найти восемь-девять умных и способных парней, которые потерпели фиаско.

Как говорится, против статистики не попрешь, а она говорит о том, что трейдеры, выходящие и выходящие с рынка по нескольку раз в течение дня, пытаясь как можно больше заработать на меняющейся разнице курсов, в долгосрочной перспективе получает меньше, чем среднестатистический инвестор, который правильно выбрал момент входа и терпеливо ждал, пока цена акций достигнет нужного уровня. Сюда стоит добавить, что игра на бирже занятие крайне нервное и сложное. Чаще всего в результаты вы получаете меньше денег, чем если бы вы их отдали людям, которые занимаются биржевой торговлей профессионально, и после этого не забивали бы себе голову всякими котировками.

*9. Перепродажа недвижимости.*

Наверняка вы не раз видели сообщения, предлагающие уникальные возможности по быстрому обогащению, которыми можно воспользоваться, посетив обучающий семинар и заплатив за это некую сумму денег. На Западе с большой долей вероятности это будет семинар, обучающий тонкостям быстрой перепродажи недвижимости. И похоже, что эта техника действительно работает. По крайне мере для того парня, который проводит семинар, и получил с вас за это деньги.

*8. Игра на FOREX.*

Для начала стоит сказать, что игра на FOREX довольно рискованное предприятия, в котором вы зарабатываете деньги благодаря тому, что кто-то другой их теряет. А теперь представьте каковы ваши шансы выиграть у людей, которые таким образом зарабатывают себе на жизнь и изначально располагают значительно большим капиталом, нежели ваш. В довершении скажем, что лишь 15% игроков на бирже FOREX могут похвастаться прибылью.

*7. Опросы онлайн.*

Тот, кто хоть раз пользовался поисковиком Google и разгребал завалы спама, приходящего на электронную почту, знает об удивительной возможности заработать 10, 20 и даже 50 долларов в час за простое участие в опросах. Надеемся, что вы не поверили в эти обещания, поскольку ожидать, что вам будут платить такие деньги за работу "не бей лежачего", для которой не требуется ни навыков ни таланта было бы слишком самонадеянно.

*6. Предложения по высокодоходному инвестированию.*

Вы уже догадались? Ну конечно же речь идет о финансовых схемах типа "пирамида". После "МММ" и недавно раскрытой аферы Медоффа суть ее работы понимают даже детсадовцы и бабушки-"божий одуванчик". Компания обещает вам просто невообразимый доход и даже первое время исправно его выплачивает. Но делает это за счет новых вкладчиков, несущих свои кровные, в надежде быстро разбогатеть. Система прекращает свое существование после того, как поток вкладчиков иссякает и обещанный высокий доход становится нечем выплачивать.

*5. Экономика онлайн-игр.*

Многопользовательские онлайн-игры уже концу 2009 года будут представлять собой индустрию развлечений, приносящую 10 млрд. долл. дохода. Если вы довольно много времени проводите в той или иной многопользовательской ролевой игре, вам может показаться, что на продаже внутриигрового имущества за реальные деньги можно неплохо подзаработать. Достаточно вспомнить о знаменитой покупке в 2007 году персонажа из игры World of Warcraft за 10 тыс. долл.

*4. Ведение собственного блога.*

Да, некоторые блоги приносят своим владельца неплохой доход от рекламы. Проблема в том, что над большинством из них работают профессионалы и они публикуют действительно сенсационные сообщения или могут себе позволить заполучить комментарии по тому или иному событию от известных людей. Так что если ваши размышления на тему захвата планеты зелеными человечками не прокомментирует генсек ООН, ловить вам нечего.

*3. Участие в медицинских экспериментах за деньги.*

Участие в медицинских экспериментах в качестве подопытного кролик действительно может неплохо оплачиваться. Однако стоит понимать, что в результате вы можете получить не только деньги, но и целую кучу проблем со здоровьем, которое потом никакими деньгами не вернешь. Вам же не хочется всю оставшуюся жизнь работать на лекарства, как тем шестерым лондонским бедолагам, на которых в 2006 испытывали средство от артрита и которые получили повреждение внутренних органов?

*2. Азартные игры.*

В случае с азартными играми есть две проблемы. Во-первых классическая математическая задача о разорении игрока говорит нам о том, что любой игрок с ограниченным капиталом (в данном случае вы) проиграет все до копейки сопернику, обладающему неограниченным капиталом (казино). А вторая проблема заключается в том, что по статистике обычные азартные игрок в год спускает на ветер 50 тыс. долл., а вероятность того, что он покончит жизнь самоубийством у него выше в 20 раз, по сравнению с "неигроком". В совокупности эти два факта позволяют говорить о том, что попытка заработать на азартных играх равносильна выкидыванию денег в мусорную корзину.

*1. Помоги умирающему миллионеру из Нигерии.*

Знаменитый "способ мошенничества № 419". Вежливая вдова миллионера из Нигерии или его духовник или соратник по борьбе, преследуемый властями, присылает вам на электронную почти трогательное сообщение с просьбой помочь вывести из страны честно нажитые миллионы. В замен вы получите часть этого состояния, а все, что от вас требуется — выслать честному нигерийцу немного денег на текущие расходы и взятки нужным людям.

----------


## Irina

> Помоги умирающему миллионеру из Нигерии.


Мне такое письмо один раз по факсу пришло. Кто может на это купиться - не знаю, но по-видимому есть такие люди, раз эти письма до сих пор гуляют по интернету и не только.

----------

